# Lenses for Pentax ME Super



## JohnJack (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a Pentax ME Super and am currently using the 50 mm lens that I bought it with and don't really have any complaints I just want to have a little bit more range especially because I enjoy taking landscape pictures. 
Any suggestions for a lens around 15 mm or so fixed? Or maybe a 18-200ish lens?
Thanks.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 30, 2010)

Just search for any lens you want making sure it has a K-mount attachment. For wide angle Ive have a 28mm. The stock 50mm that comes with the camera is a good general lens. Then I have a 80-200mm Pentax Zoom.


----------



## JohnJack (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you, I probably should have just asked for what type of mount I needed.


----------



## JoeDanBeck (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a large smc 135mm that just sucks in light, and anything K-mount will work. You can also use PK-mount, but obviously the power options wont work.


----------

